# What happens after the visa interview



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, i went for the Visa interview and was approved pending my husbands two latest payslips which i couriered to the embassy yesterday. Apparently the embassy will take about 5-7 working days to courier the passports back to us. Can anyone tell me what happens next? 

1) Will a visa be stamped in my passport?
2) Do i get interviewed again at the airport once in the US and if so, do i need all the paperwork which i used in the visa interview?
3) Do i get a temporary green card from here (UK) before i leave for the States? If not when do i get the green card? 
4) At the airport in Texas (where i'm emigrating to) what line do i get into...is it the immigrant line if there is such a line for people who are emigrating.
5) Will we (my daughter and i) be grilled at the airport or is it quite straightforward?

My daughter is 16 and attending college here in the UK, i dont want her to miss much schooling once we're there, hence the question on how soon we will be able to get the green card once there, or if they provide a temporary green card to enable her to enroll in college and for me to look for a job. 

Any help would be so appreciated as i'm completely in the dark as to what to expect from now.

Thanks Sharon.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note to your questions - in the US, your daughter is probably going to be in high school - probably at sophomore or junior level. "College" in the US refers to university level education. 

If you're planning on putting her in the public school, I doubt you'll have to wait to get your green card. Take her down to the school as soon as you get there (well, within a couple days) and chances are they'll take her right away. If you're not sure which school, call the local school department or school board.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Bev thanks for the response. She has already finished high school and got all A's in her GCSE, does that mean she'll have to go back to high school or is there some kind of equivalent test? Also do you know what happens next, what to expect at the airport....just trying to get prepared. Many thanks for all your advice. Sharon















Bevdeforges said:


> Just a note to your questions - in the US, your daughter is probably going to be in high school - probably at sophomore or junior level. "College" in the US refers to university level education.
> 
> If you're planning on putting her in the public school, I doubt you'll have to wait to get your green card. Take her down to the school as soon as you get there (well, within a couple days) and chances are they'll take her right away. If you're not sure which school, call the local school department or school board.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sharon88 said:


> Hi Bev thanks for the response. She has already finished high school and got all A's in her GCSE, does that mean she'll have to go back to high school or is there some kind of equivalent test? Also do you know what happens next, what to expect at the airport....just trying to get prepared. Many thanks for all your advice. Sharon


If she really is planning on attending university, that's a whole different ball game. She'll have to apply and be accepted before she can start school anywhere as a "college student." There's a definite timetable for when to submit applications and when you can start classes - usually September/October and then again in the January timeframe.

Do you have any ideas about schools you'd like her to attend? Then there is the little matter of learning your way around the higher education financial assistance system (unless you've got LOTS of money and can send her anywhere she wants to go).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sharon88 said:


> Hi, i went for the Visa interview and was approved pending my husbands two latest payslips which i couriered to the embassy yesterday. Apparently the embassy will take about 5-7 working days to courier the passports back to us. Can anyone tell me what happens next?
> 
> 1) Will a visa be stamped in my passport?
> 2) Do i get interviewed again at the airport once in the US and if so, do i need all the paperwork which i used in the visa interview?
> ...


I'm presuming you went for the IR1/Cr1, not the awful K3? If so,

1/ Yes -- it's a machine-readable visa (MRV) stuck in your passport. It will also arrive (maybe separately?) with a sealed, thick envelope. Do *NOT* open the sealed envelope.

2/ When you get to the US you'll be sent to secondary processing. They'll open the envelope (it contains all the documents you gave the embassy and is the basis of your immigration file for USCIS), take your fingerprints, and stamp the visa in your passport. They're unlikely to question you much. You don't need all the paperwork -- but take it in your hand luggage just in case. You're also instructed to take your x-rays in your hand luggage -- but they never ask for it.

3/ The stamped MRV at the airport acts as a temporary green card. You can use it to get a SSN (wait 10 days before going to the SSA office), driver license or job. You can also use it for leaving and returning to the US -- it's valid for one year. The real green card arrives in the mail to the US address you gave them in 4-6 weeks.

4/ Just go through the reqular tourist line. You'll be sent to secondary anyway. You only need the customs form, but many folks end up with an I-94(W) because the flight attendants insist. If this is the case, take it, smile, but don't bother filing it or handing it in.

5/ 99% of the time it's quite straightforward. 

From the moment your visa is stamped, you're a permenant resident. Read here: USCIS - Now That You Are A Permanent Resident


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sharon88 said:


> My daughter is 16 and attending college here in the UK, i dont want her to miss much schooling once we're there, hence the question on how soon we will be able to get the green card once there, or if they provide a temporary green card to enable her to enroll in college and for me to look for a job.


So, she's 16 and got her GCSEs?

Two possible routes:
a) Enroll into high school for a high school graduation around 18. This option is free. However, it's still school!

b) Possibly go the GED route through community college, then onto either vocational courses or academic courses that will take her half-way through her first degree. This costs considerable money until she qualifies for in-state tuition rates.. However, it may suit her better as a newcomer and allow her to fit in more easily in a freer environment.. 

She can work from day one providing it's a CR1/IR1 you've got and not a K3. However, she needs to go to school, too. There is little hope in the US for those without paper qualifications.


----------



## sharon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for your response...it was very helpful. Yes she's 16 and finished her GCSE's, she's now in college doing her A levels. 
We initially filed the I-130 then the DS230, i'm not sure if its the same or treated the same as the CR1/IR1. I'm assuming the procedure would be the same. 

I would just like to thank everyone who has replied to my posts, this site is so helpful...it amazes me that people take time out of their busy lives to advise/help other people, i just think its great. 

Thanks alot Sharon







Fatbrit said:


> So, she's 16 and got her GCSEs?
> 
> Two possible routes:
> a) Enroll into high school for a high school graduation around 18. This option is free. However, it's still school!
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sharon88 said:


> Thanks so much for your response...it was very helpful. Yes she's 16 and finished her GCSE's, she's now in college doing her A levels.
> We initially filed the I-130 then the DS230, i'm not sure if its the same or treated the same as the CR1/IR1. I'm assuming the procedure would be the same.


Sounds like an IR1/CR1....which is good! Hope you didn't file an I-129F -- that would have taken you to a K3 which is not so good as it's twice the hassle and money for nothing more. Assuming the IR1 (you have been married less than 2 years), mark the date in your diary 21 months after your arrival -- it's your next requirement in your journey and missing it has dire consequences.

If she's going on to do something more academic than vocational, you should really see if she can do the community college route through the GED and then the first 2 years of a 4-year degree. They will usually take folks from 17 or so upwards. Search for "community college" and wherever you're living. (Ignore the private vocational ones -- they're a waste of time for the most part.) Look at the transfer programs they have to the state colleges..

For the first year, she probably get screwed for out-of-state tuition costs. But after that she should qualify for the in-state ones. Note that she is NOT an international student .

The biggest disadvantage of a community college will be a GED rather than a high school diploma -- it's looked down on. But if she's carrying on afterwards to a degree level, it will not come up since they're only really bothered that you have the degree. But the advantage is that she will have a freer environment in which to acclimatise -- throwing an older child into the last couple of years of high school can be one hell of a culture shock for them.


----------



## stephenplee96 (Nov 16, 2010)

sharon88 said:


> Hi Bev thanks for the response. She has already finished high school and got all A's in her GCSE, does that mean she'll have to go back to high school or is there some kind of equivalent test? Also do you know what happens next, what to expect at the airport....just trying to get prepared. Many thanks for all your advice. Sharon




hey how long does k3 visa takes?? how many months before you get interviewd at embassy?


----------



## stephenplee96 (Nov 16, 2010)

sharon88 said:


> Hi Bev thanks for the response. She has already finished high school and got all A's in her GCSE, does that mean she'll have to go back to high school or is there some kind of equivalent test? Also do you know what happens next, what to expect at the airport....just trying to get prepared. Many thanks for all your advice. Sharon




hey how long does k3 visa takes?? how many months before you get interviewd at embassy?


----------

